# Update /usr/src FreeBSD 7.2 32bit



## Mimmo91 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

I want to update /usr/src. I have this version: 

```
FreeBSD  7.2-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p8 #0: Wed May 26 03:08:50 UTC 2010     [email]root@i386-
builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
```

So I go to: sysinstall --> configure --> Distributions
I select: SRC and press enter on base and sys.

And I install on ftp: http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/9490/sysinstall.jpg
I used this link: ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/i386/7.2-RELEASE/
and I can't install because FreeBSD says:
http://img69.imageshack.us/i/freebsdn.png/

You have any solution?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't use sysinstall for that.  In fact, don't use sysinstall for anything except installing a new system, you can do it all with other tools that are better for the purpose.

Decide on what version you wish update to, maybe 7.3 or 7-STABLE, put the CVS tag for it in your supfile (see /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile), and use csup(1) to update the sources.


----------



## Mimmo91 (Jan 31, 2011)

i can't update because i need 7.2 version


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2011)

Use the RELENG_7_2 tag.


----------



## Mimmo91 (Jan 31, 2011)

can you write cmds for releng_7_2 tag?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2011)

Read wblock's post.


----------



## Mimmo91 (Jan 31, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Read wblock's post.



thank you


----------



## ddenia (Feb 2, 2011)

```
# cd /usr/ports/
# make search name=â€[url=http://it-admin.org/os-freebsd/obnovlenie-portov-vo-freebsd-s-pomoshhyu-cvsup.html]cvsup[/URL]â€

Port: cvsup-16.1h_3
Path: /usr/ports/net/cvsup
Info: General network file distribution system optimized for CVS (GUI version)
Maint: [email]jdp@FreeBSD.org[/email]
B-deps: compositeproto-0.4
...
WWW: [url]http://www.cvsup.org/[/url]

Port: cvsup-mirror-1.3_6
Path: /usr/ports/net/cvsup-mirror
Info: A kit for easily setting up a FreeBSD mirror site using CVSup
Maint: [email]jdp@FreeBSD.org[/email]
B-deps:
R-deps: cvsup-without-gui-16.1h_3
WWW: [url]http://www.cvsup.org/[/url]

Port: cvsup-without-gui-16.1h_3
Path: /usr/ports/net/cvsup-without-gui
Info: General network file distribution system optimized for CVS (non-GUI version)
Maint: [email]jdp@FreeBSD.org[/email]
B-deps: ezm3-1.2_1
R-deps:
WWW: [url]http://www.cvsup.org/[/url]

Port: cvsupchk-19990209_2
Path: /usr/ports/net/cvsupchk
Info: Check a CVSup directory hierarchy against the checkouts file
Maint: [email]matthias.andree@gmx.de[/email]
B-deps: python25-2.5.1_1
R-deps: python25-2.5.1_1
WWW:

Port: fastest_cvsup-0.2.9_5
Path: /usr/ports/sysutils/fastest_cvsup
Info: Finds fastest CVSup server
Maint: [email]nivo+kw+ports.bfa274@is-root.com[/email]
B-deps: perl-5.8.8_1
R-deps: perl-5.8.8_1
WWW: [url]http://fastest-cvsup.sourceforge.net/[/url]

Port: net/cvsupit
Moved:
Date: 2003-08-06
Reason: port was marked broken for 3 months with no fix submitted
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2011)

ddenia said:
			
		

> ```
> # cd /usr/ports/
> # make search name=â€[url=http://it-admin.org/os-freebsd/obnovlenie-portov-vo-freebsd-s-pomoshhyu-cvsup.html]cvsup[/URL]â€
> ```


Not needed, csup(1) has been part of the base OS since 6.2.


----------

